# Please Help



## Jeff Sanders (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Sanders (Oct 15, 2010)

photo of face


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jeff,

i can't find any referance to Henry Straten if you could tell me the gold assey marks i may be able to find the case maker, This is to give me a better idea of where to search. Also the assey mark will provide a date year.

The lists i have represent the majority of makers but are far from complete.

Its a lovely watch, it would be nice to find at least a town and the dates when the watchmaker worked.

kindest regards steve


----------



## Jeff Sanders (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff Sanders said:


> photo of face


----------



## Jeff Sanders (Oct 15, 2010)

Here are the marks on inside.not very good but best i can do for now.Jeff


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Jeff,

Thanks for that, give me a few days and over the weekend i'll have a look for you.

The case dates to 1835 and it was assayed in London.

The case maker was "CM" i dont know who that is at the moment but i have a few books in my loft that will help.

regards steve


----------



## Jeff Sanders (Oct 15, 2010)

Am i reading this name correctly? Henry Straten??


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jeff,

it's really baffled me.

I've searched through most english watchmakers looking for the first name Henry and the last two letters of the surname, "en". this was fruitless likewise the case maker i've found other examples by "CM" but no name for you.

Check back, i'll continue to look but i'm afraid i't may be lost. I tend to agree it may not be Straten.

Kindest Regards

Steve


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

First name I would say is deffo Henry, the second one...well I see Saraten first...then maybe...they scribed over the surname to make another name...the patina looks different or have I had too many tubes after work?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My squat diddly 2c worth - for some reason I looked at this post and immediately thought it should be Henry Stratton - although for the life of me I don't know why?







Looks nowt like the signature in the photo really - would a watchmaker be unable to spell his own name? :lol:

My only other though was it might be Fraten - old style script F and S very similar


----------

